# Griff's development



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I am in awe with how a pup's development is designed. Griff has shed most of his teeth (the last molar fell out of his mouth on my arm last night . He has one puppy-canine left. While having barely teeth or partially dangling puppy teeth in his mouth right now, he is able to chew up a chicken back. The large new molar came in right behind his puppy molar so he was still able to crack the bones. It took a long time (Deja eats them like chips) but it worked and also he would put his feet on the meat and pull pieces off with his new incisors (they look huge!). I watched him deal with his puppy problems every night and it was tempting to cut up the meaty bones but decided that he needed to learn to get the new molars to work by moving it to the way back of his mouth where they are. 
By the way, Pano has mostly cleared up and he is playing again.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I remember back when Samson figured out his jaws were strong enough to squish his big rubber volleyball.He got a big mouthful and bit down then the ball reinflated and his mouth was stuck open.He considered his predicament a moment then clamped down.Ah ha!Still his favorite toyIt's fun to watch them figure things out.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

It is so amazing how the grow and learn <3 glad he is better!


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I think I require pictures of his development.


----------

